# Epson-Scanner: Fehler beim Senden des Bildes...



## deudok (2. Januar 2005)

Ich habe den Epson-Scanner Perfection 1640 SU unter Windows XP Home (Aldi-Rechner von 2002). Der Scanner (Wagen) bleibt nach 1- oder mehrmaligem Scannen stecken und bringt folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Fehler beim Senden des Bildes während Scan-Vorgang."

Aus- und Einstöpseln bringt nichts. Ich muß den PC komplett ausmachen, manchmal hilft auch ein Neustart. Aber dann immer wieder nur ein paar Scans und die gleiche Meldung. Die FAQs auf des Epson-Homepage bringen mich nicht weiter. Ich habe mir schon den aktuellen Treiber von Epson runtergeladen. Aber das hat auch nichts geholfen. 

Vielleicht hat(te) hier jemand ein ähnliches Problem und schon eine Lösung gefunden?

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus & schöne Grüße


----------



## gothic ghost (2. Januar 2005)

Hi,
dieses Problem konnte ich mal so lösen:
1. USB Kabel vom Rechner entfernen
2. Treiber deinstallieren
3. Treiber installieren
*4. Wichtig* evtl. neu starten und erst *danach* 
das Gerät wieder anschließen.


----------

